
Hydrogen car smashes world records in six-day demonstration around M25 - henriquemaia
http://www.businessgreen.com/bg/news/2451982/hydrogen-car-smashes-world-records-in-six-day-demonstration-around-m25
======
DrScump
Paywalled.

